# Best place to buy carpenter pencils online



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a couple hundred at least. Who has the best bulk price?

Big orange is selling for $.19 each last I looked. I'd like to do better if I can. I wonder if I could just pick up a case from the depot.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

My lumber yard gives me a full handfull anytime I ask for 1. Most times it is about 15 and lasts about 3 months.

I know my local sign shop could get them with my logo on them, but never did since they are free.

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Take a handful every-time your at the lumberyard or hilti.:whistling


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Take a handful every-time your at the lumberyard or hilti.:whistling



The Hilti guy gives me pencils by the box, but I use the big round pencils from Porter Pipe and Supply because they have erasers, and I have a sharpener for them.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

I gotta get better suppliers. Lumber yards around here seem to always have boxes sitting at the contractor desk w/ a price sticker on the box. (A.D. Moyer and 84 lumber) Kohls is usually good for a couple, but I'm tired of worrying about it. I always seem to be out. I figure If I buy a couple hundred I should be good for a couple of weeks at least.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Here you go - http://www.pencilexpressions.com/carpenters.html


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

My favorite pencil...I buy 2 boxes of 36 count and it will last me two years....framing, sheathing, and trim......with an eraser. 

They're big like a carpenters pencil. Easy to sharpen with a knife, and fit in a mechanical sharpener. The lead has never broken and fallen out of the wood casing. 


http://www.amazon.com/Dixon-Ticonde...QCN0/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299288303&sr=8-2


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> My favorite pencil...I buy 2 boxes of 36 count and it will last me two years....framing, sheathing, and trim......with an eraser.
> 
> They're big like a carpenters pencil. Easy to sharpen with a knife, and fit in a mechanical sharpener. The lead has never broken and fallen out of the wood casing.
> 
> ...


So you get the "Tri" ones? There website is kinda confusing. You can get 32 for X but further down they start talking about the different lead weights #2 and such. I was actually thinking of ordering some. 

Our lumber yards around here are cutting back, they used to give 'em out but times are tough right now for lumber yards in Mi.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

That's $.48 each. The link I gave, the same thing is $.29

Buy the ones for $.29 and sell some to your buds for $.50 and get yours free.

Sometimes I wonder how my brain works. :blink:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

katoman said:


> That's $.48 each. The link I gave, the same thing is $.29
> 
> Buy the ones for $.29 and sell some to your buds for $.50 and get yours free.
> 
> Sometimes I wonder how my brain works. :blink:


No, those other ones were triangles. They won't roll. Also looks like ya gotta buy a 1000. I'd pay a little more for a smaller amount and see if I like 'em.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I hate the big round ones. When you lay them down they have a tendency to roll away. I have never purchased a carpenters pencil in 25 years of work. I guess when I finally buy one it means I am retired. We always get them from the lumber yards. Seems like it is tougher than it used to be though.


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Paulie said:


> So you get the "Tri" ones? There website is kinda confusing. You can get 32 for X but further down they start talking about the different lead weights #2 and such. I was actually thinking of ordering some.
> 
> Our lumber yards around here are cutting back, they used to give 'em out but times are tough right now for lumber yards in Mi.


I just threw a link out there...I buy from amazon...#2 tri-write.

a union rep came to our job a while back...he gave us free pencils....round kindergarten style. I've never liked using flat pencils and the eraser was cool to me, so when I ran out I found the tri-write.

We do a lot of different things....from rough to finish....normal pencils are too brittle for framing, and carpenters pencils are too clumsy for finish work. These are just right IMO.....Buy a dozen and see what you think!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Paulie said:


> No, those other ones were triangles. They won't roll. Also looks like ya gotta buy a 1000. I'd pay a little more for a smaller amount and see if I like 'em.


Well then you could buy 1000 rubber bands to wrap around them so they won't roll away. :laughing:

On a serious note - I get them free. When you buy a couple of grand in lumber you just tell them - give me a handfull. They won't say no. 

Now you've got me thinking about triangular pencils. :furious:


----------



## WNYcarpenter (Mar 2, 2007)

Warren said:


> I hate the big round ones. When you lay them down they have a tendency to roll away. I have never purchased a carpenters pencil in 25 years of work. I guess when I finally buy one it means I am retired. We always get them from the lumber yards. Seems like it is tougher than it used to be though.


The tri-write doesn't roll!


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

I have noticed that our vendors are cutting back too. Used to always get a few here and there. They would just comp it out when you paid or just not at all. Only way you get them now is at appreciation days and then you have to bust your ass in there, because everyone else seems to not work that day.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

WNYcarpenter said:


> The tri-write doesn't roll!


Do you ever see these at Staples or Office Depot? I'll swing by this weekend and take a look. Fitting into a standard sharpener is an appealing thought.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

ebay is a good place for them. sometimes there are misprints or leftovers for real cheap.


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

i use these for trim:
BIC Mechanical Pencil with Metallic Barrels 0.7mm 18ct, Black (MPLMP18-Blk) the .7 lead is alot stronger and one pack will last a few months to a year depending on how many walk off.

for framing and such i use either those fat round ones my lumber yard used to get them (before they went under - guess i took to many) still have a bunch after 3 years they gave me a case of like 100 or something before they closed up.

or i use standard carpenters pencils that i usually get about a years supply every time i go to some trade show.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i get handfuls every so often from the lumber yard when picking up a good size amount of lumber other times they only give me a couple. you never know how long they'll last so i pick up a pack of 6 every so often at the dollar store

the hd ones are garbage. a few years back we bought a box and basically widdled away the entire box after 3 days. the leads were all broken in em. they gave us a new box i believe and the same thing


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Seriously? Stop being such a cheapo and go buy the pencils at 19¢ each. I didn't find anything better on line. Most were double that price. 100 of those would last me 3 lifetimes. I hate rectangular pencils. 

I get the kiddie pencils and they are 50¢ each. But that is what I like and I pay for it.


----------

